# Pad for Transformer



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Call your local "precast" supplier. They'll even set it for you.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My cousin builds mine for me.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

"PRECAST", is that what they'd be listed under? Im just looking for a CYA number to get this bid out the door, any idea on general cost with them setting it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The utility here requires it to be precast by a manufacture that meets their specs. I guess they don't want the contractors cutting corners. 

My boss uses Miller precast concrete products. 

I can't remember the last time I poured light pole bases.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

A 4" thick pad 24 " x 36" needs five 80 lb bags of concrete. I recommend Quikrete 5000.

It's less than $5/bag at Home Depot. So there's $25. Plus framing and mesh or wire for extra reinforcement, I'd say your out $40 total in materials. You can mix two bags at a time in a standard wheel barrow, so that's 3 mixes. Figure worst case it takes 10 minutes to mix a batch and deliver it. That's 30 min in labor just mixing. You have an hour of layout and form building, then 45 minutes of pouring, screding and brooming. That's 2.25 hours... let's call it 3 for the fun of it.

$40 in material and 3 hours in labor... you can scale it for your own sizes.

EDIT: Never mind. Is see this is for a transformer pad. I'm way undersized.:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually it is AC Miller concrete products out of Pensilvania. If that helps with a price.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll look into it.


----------

